# Is it legal to snare and trap small game?



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

Never have trapped, looking at getting into it.
Wondering like rabbits, squirrels, woodchucks, if you can trap or snare them.


Thanks


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

answer is no, cant trap game animals. at this time a person can only snare beaver and K-9s Its all coverd in the trapping regs.


----------



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

gilgetter said:


> answer is no, cant trap game animals. at this time a person can only snare beaver and K-9s Its all coverd in the trapping regs.


 Thank you. I have looked and found noting on it.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

On pages 21-23 in the current hunting and trapping guide. or you can find it on line at the DNR web site.


----------

